# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите пожалуйста

## Денис01

Решил сделать подарок моему компу на Новый Год.
Купил 3 планки ОЗУ DDR2-667 по 512 МБ 2-Hynix и 1-samsung  поставил на комп + у меня стояла оперативка Kingmax KLCC28f-A8kb5.
Включил комп а он и не подумал грузиться.
Перепробовал все комбинации по установе ОЗУ в слоты.
Эффект такой: работают только по две планки в слотах одинакового цвета. Когда ставлю Kingmax первой комп не грузится.
Материнка Asus m2n-mx

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Видимо прослеживается несовместимость, я не раз такое встречал. Желательно использовать одинаковые модели микросхем, но бывают случаи и одинаковые модели не хотят работать во все каналы, в паспорте материнской платы которым комплектуется при покупке есть таблицы поддержки микросхем оперативной памяти для разных ситуаций.

----------

